# Guten Tag leute



## stoneagepunk (Jul 6, 2008)

Just popped in to say hi


----------



## magnocain (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 6, 2008)

g'day there how about telling us more about ya self huh


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, back at you!?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't be a one post wonder.....welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 6, 2008)

Willkommen, wie geht's?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2008)

Wilkommen

Where in Germany are you?


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello !! Goodevening welcome!!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there.... how about some more info on you and your likes...

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi ..................ribbit.................ribbit................ribbit...............ribbit...........lucky strikes again scarin the new kids off the block


----------



## seesul (Jul 6, 2008)

stoneagepunk said:


> Just popped in to say hi



Hope that´s not all from you...
Herzlich Wilkommen und Gruss aus Tchechien8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2008)

Another one post wonder...


----------



## Erich (Jul 7, 2008)

it appears so ........... too bad


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 7, 2008)

perhaps he didnt want to join any club , that would have him as a member---Or something!!!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jul 8, 2008)

magnocain said:


> Hi


Guten Morgen aus die Vereinigen Staaten!Habt keine Angst. Ich werde auf English Schreiben! Ich habe meistens meinDeutsch vergessen.Auf Wiedersehen von New Mexico (USA)


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jul 8, 2008)

Guten Morgen aus die Vereinigen Staaten!Habt keine Angst. Ich werde auf English Schreiben! Ich habe meistens meinSeutsch vergessen.Auf Wiedersehen von New Mexico (USA)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope he's not a OPW (One Post Wonder).

If you get this........welcome


----------



## tango35 (Jul 8, 2008)

Guten tag und wie gehts dir ?
Schön mal wieder hier einen aus Deutschland zu sehen.
The guys here on the forum are really nice.

greets

Thomas


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2008)

tango35 said:


> Guten tag und wie gehts dir ?
> Schön mal wieder hier einen aus Deutschland zu sehen.
> The guys here on the forum are really nice.
> 
> ...



Hannover? I will be in Hannover for the Queen concert in October.


----------



## Erich (Jul 8, 2008)

Hallo Thomas !

have some relatives of old including my Opa on my mothers side born in Hannover back in the late 1800's

Gruß

E ~


----------



## seesul (Jul 8, 2008)

Stoneagepunk, sorry to say but Auf Wiedersehen seems to be reality... 
Hope I´m wrong...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 8, 2008)

He said he only popped in to say "Hi", did so and was gone again


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 9, 2008)

maybe he has kids and cant get puter time?


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

pete_madi said:


> maybe he has kids and cant get puter time?



kid having kids?


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jul 9, 2008)

seesul said:


> Stoneagepunk, sorry to say but Auf Wiedersehen seems to be reality...
> Hope I´m wrong...


Seesul, I didn't think my German was bad enough to scare him off! Just trying to be friendly.


----------



## seesul (Jul 10, 2008)

Karl Sitts said:


> Seesul, I didn't think my German was bad enough to scare him off! Just trying to be friendly.



No way, your German is perfect. 
Kommst du oder deine Eltern aus Deutschland?


----------



## tango35 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hope you will like the Queen concert. btw dont miss the model exhibition on 11/12 oct of my club 

Thomas


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2008)

tango35 said:


> Hope you will like the Queen concert. btw dont miss the model exhibition on 11/12 oct of my club
> 
> Thomas



I wont be there that long. I will be leaving back for Bavaria the next day.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 10, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Another one post wonder...



Well, that was fairly bizarre . . . . .


----------



## JugBR (Jul 10, 2008)

Willkommen an Bord


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jul 11, 2008)

seesul said:


> No way, your German is perfect.
> Kommst du oder deine Eltern aus Deutschland?


Seesul,No relatives from Germany. I was named after a guy who came from Germany before WWII, went to Texas Tech University with my Mother. When the USA entered WWII, Karljoined the Army Air Corps and ended up a navigator on a B-17 and shot down over Germany. He spent the rest of the war playing a trumpet in a jazz band in a Luft Stallag.I never learned his last name.I took two years of German in High School and from 1963, 1964was stationed in Bamberg an then Schweinfurt in the Army.


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

Karl Sitts said:


> Seesul,No relatives from Germany. I was named after a guy who came from Germany before WWII, went to Texas Tech University with my Mother. When the USA entered WWII, Karljoined the Army Air Corps and ended up a navigator on a B-17 and shot down over Germany. He spent the rest of the war playing a trumpet in a jazz band in a Luft Stallag.I never learned his last name.I took two years of German in High School and from 1963, 1964was stationed in Bamberg an then Schweinfurt in the Army.



Ok, thx Karl!


----------

